# The Titanic



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow! I reactivated my Charge and can't believe what has happened! Everybody has abandoned ship, get the life boats out for everyone! These phones are barely six months old, I must say I am as guilty as anyone maybe worse keeping up with technology and getting the new phones. I did get a Bionic and am waiting not so paitently for the Nexus. I believe I will keep this for awhile but somehow doubt it as this is getting crazy and out of control with new phones getting announced or leaked as it is seems like everyday. For all our whinning about Verizon taking care of our phones aka current updates to operating systems and getting the bugs out and such it sure looks like we have done or are doing the same thing to the people who own the phones and I believe it could get worse. Here is a couple points I'd like to make and please these are just opinions and don't mean to offend anyone and if you feel differntly please add, I am not perfect and am open to listenening.

1. In six months the Charge has from what I can see No or very little development. I ran Darkslide on mine and since the 2.3.6 leak it doesn't support and I decided to just run stock debloated from P3 droid. Gummy Charged looks to be gone and the Eclipse ROM seems to have some support left but not anything close to what was happening just a short time ago. Now there are a couple others but wow I was changing kernals and flashing new and different ROM's it seems every other day just a short time ago.

2. Look it's up too the individual on what phone he gets and uses I get that but when you start giving new phones away it increases the amount of people leaving the current phone they are using. If you want one buy one. We are causing alot of this problem ourselves.

3. People have flocked to the RAZR and it does not even have the Fastboot files. I wander how many people have soft bricked that phone and found it useless till these files get released? I would never start messing with my phone without the ability to fix it but that is just me. I have learned my lesson in the past. I am not a Dev but just a consumer that enjoys tinkering with my phones and this is the main reason I use Android. The Bionic is loosing Devs by the minute and once the Nexus comes out I am sure it will be a graveyard. Verizon has got to be getting tired of people messing up the phones and returning them for replacement. I know the people at the stores may not be able to tell but once back at Verizon they can.

4. I don't mean to offend anyone just putting this out there for others to offer opinions and am anxiously waiting to see what others think and feel! i spent 23 years in the military and have learned to have much more of an open mind since retirement! lol.....


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

This is some awesome development. :-/
Please don't post "sky is falling" threads, and if you must, put them in general.


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

Imnuts is still developing for this phone. He constantly releases in IRC, although he hasn't published anything in the forums for a while. Imnuts is pretty much our only active dev, maybe kejar31 will be again as per his twitter.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Syaoran said on IRC yesterday that kejar started the base of Liberty yesterday. Don't know when that will be coming, but it's coming.


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

I knew I was going to have to do this lol..... I am not ripping anybody am just stating a fact this phone is 6 months old. It's not the only one to be left alone! you can't expect these guys developing 4 different phones it's not possible nobody has that much time. I just stated that when I first went to the Bionic there waas alot of activity from multiple dev's updates and changes constantly and I was surprised coming back two months later to see little or nothing and actually some rom's basically being abandoned in such a short time. I started looking at other devices AKA thunderbolt, X2, Inc2 and others and noticed the same thing maybe not as bad as the Charge but on its way. I don't care about IRC when I see it posted I will believe it. I am surprised it's a good phone not the best but it's a good phone and with the new Gingerbread alot of the bugs are gone. Like i saiid I am getting the Nexus it will be my first Google phone and I am interested in seeing how Google takes care of it. Based on what I have read about the previous ones on other Networks I am excited. We as in the consumers either wait forever for Verizon to fix the bugs or rely on leaks to try and repair them. I am looking forward to a phone that I don't have to do that to the extent that we are required to do at present.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

The thing about new Nexus device is that it has no SDCard slot. That's a deal-breaker for me. Forget it, without the SDCard I think it's kind of useless.

Takes me back to the bad days of when I owned an iPhone. You bought a 16 GB model? Need more storage? Tough luck buddy, give me more cash!


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

jarnoldsr said:


> I knew I was going to have to do this lol..... I am not ripping anybody am just stating a fact this phone is 6 months old. It's not the only one to be left alone! you can't expect these guys developing 4 different phones it's not possible nobody has that much time. I just stated that when I first went to the Bionic there waas alot of activity from multiple dev's updates and changes constantly and I was surprised coming back two months later to see little or nothing and actually some rom's basically being abandoned in such a short time. I started looking at other devices AKA thunderbolt, X2, Inc2 and others and noticed the same thing maybe not as bad as the Charge but on its way. I don't care about IRC when I see it posted I will believe it. I am surprised it's a good phone not the best but it's a good phone and with the new Gingerbread alot of the bugs are gone. Like i saiid I am getting the Nexus it will be my first Google phone and I am interested in seeing how Google takes care of it. Based on what I have read about the previous ones on other Networks I am excited. We as in the consumers either wait forever for Verizon to fix the bugs or rely on leaks to try and repair them. I am looking forward to a phone that I don't have to do that to the extent that we are required to do at present.


The problem with developing for leaks is that they are going to be superceded by the time you finish your release. That's the reason imnuts never released an update to Infinity. I don't know for a fact, but I get the idea that's the reason Team Liberty/Gummy let things slide for so long. Now that we have an official release, they are both working again. imnuts is close on Infinity, and he's going to make a kernel after he's done with the rom. imoseyon doesn't even have a Charge anymore but he's still planning on making a kernel for us.

I'm not trying to say we have the most active dev community on this phone. Far from it, in fact, but the devs we have are damn fine guys who are doing this on a voluntary basis, and for many, they are still working this phone when it isn't even their primary device.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

^^This.

Besides the fact that this thread is off-topic, complaining about the current dev situation doesn't motivate the current devs, or attract new ones. We have some great devs who are still putting alot of time into this phone, and better things are coming. The largely stalled development was a result of just what everyone said, all the leaks. It takes alot of time to build a great ROM, and most devs didn't wanna spend all the time needed to make a complete one when a new leak would be coming in a few weeks anyway. Their work would be irrelevant, or worse, people would be constantly bugging them to update to the new base. Now that we have a final build that's not likely to be replaced anytime soon, people are starting to put some really serious work into making some great roms. Imnuts has made some great progress with his Infinity ROM, and has TSM parts largely working, and as stated TeamLiberty (the people who were Team Gummy) are working on bringing you the Liberty ROM. There's also a number of people working on some great themes for stock and different ROM versions of this build.

We have kernel source, and despite its issues with the config file, imnuts and imoseyon have both stated their plans to work on it, which means we'll get good custom-built kernels just like we had for Froyo. Also, jt1134 has made alot of progress on a working ICS build for the Fascinate, and at least started looking at how to do one for us, and a few other people have offered to help him with that. This explains why CM7 development is stalled, as ICS AOSP would be a better use of people's time and energy.

This phone has a few issues that make development quite difficult, and one of them is a negative userbase. But do be aware that development is continuing, great things are on the way, and we'll likely see a good bit more stuff once we have a good kernel or two. No guarantee we'll ever have working AOSP, but people are certainly trying. So if you want to complain, I'd suggest doing it somewhere else. This is a community for collaborative development, education, support, and constructive discussion. This is NOT a place to complain about not having the options you think we should have, indirectly insulting current devs, and being discouraging to other users. I mean all respect to you, and I hope that you are encouraged by these responses and stick around. But a negative attitude is unwelcome in this community, and remember one of the rules of Rootz is that no other user owes you anything but his mutual respect, be he a dev or not.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.

As to the topic of this thread; instead of being purely consumers waiting for someone else's product take the initiative & participate. This is the number 1 reason for lack of development.

Anyone who wishes to can educate themselves & that is what makes Android/Linux a great platform.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

poontab said:


> As to the topic of this thread; instead of being purely consumers waiting for someone else's product take the initiative & participate. This is the number 1 reason for lack of development.
> 
> Anyone who wishes to can educate themselves & that is what makes Android/Linux a great platform.


I hope to be able to do this very soon. I'm moving next month and should have more time available after that. I've started taking about apk's and looking around, but I haven't really started poking them with a stick yet.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> No guarantee we'll ever have working AOSP, but people are certainly trying.


I personally don't care if this phone ever gets ICS, it doesn't matter to me one damn bit. All I want is a stable ROM. The fact that EP4D brought us that much closer to a stable ROM, that's great. In my opinion, all the third-party developers need to do is a simple "polish up and smooth out the edges" job. Most of the work has already been done for them by Samsung by delivering a decently stable ROM base to work with.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I've learned that I don't (personally) need third-party ROM developers, I can do most of the work they do to make a ROM myself on my own device. Give me root, Superuser, Titanium Backup, and an hour of time and I've got a phone that works well, stable, fast, and free of bloat. But then again, I can thank the community of people around here in teaching me how to do all of that. If it weren't for them and some of the developers I'd not be able to do all of that on my own.

No offense to those who are making ROMs. I've just graduated past the point where I need someone to make a pre-packaged ROM for the phone.

As for making themes... that's where I stop. I have no eye for design and/or esthetics. I suck at this part.

Kernel development? That's also where I stop. I have *just* enough Linux skills to be dangerous.


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

People hear NEED TO STOP BITCHING about lack of development and get off their a$$ and learn to do it themselves. "I am not a dev" and "I don't know Linux" are not valid excuses. Anything you don't know you learn. If you want it bad enough you'll learn it, and learn it pretty quick. Personally, I'm working on getting this damn effing kernel to compile correctly and boot. Its a learning experience. The 1% of users who know what the hell they're doing on android forums can only do so much, and it doesn't help that the remainder don't give support but instead b1tch and moan that their phone isn't "supported".


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

trparky said:


> The thing about new Nexus device is that it has no SDCard slot. That's a deal-breaker for me. Forget it, without the SDCard I think it's kind of useless.
> 
> Takes me back to the bad days of when I owned an iPhone. You bought a 16 GB model? Need more storage? Tough luck buddy, give me more cash!


I don't have the Charge but my brother does and I do his flashing for him. I really think it sucks there aren't more roms and things to run for this phone. It doesn't seem like a bad phone to me at all.

As for your comment on the Nexus, if 32gb isn't enough then that's a problem.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I use my phone as my USB Flash Drive too. The new Nexus doesn't have USB Mass Storage Device Support. That sucks.

As for kernel development... there's a big difference between someone who makes ROMs and one that can compile a kernel and modify the kernel as needed. Kernel development, that is, true kernel development is a black art. Not everyone can do it, not everyone can read assembler and low-level C-code and make it work. Even the best people, like Linux Torvalds, has gotten things wrong.

So I leave the development of kernels up to the people who know how to do it and they will get a donation from me if and when they release one. I know that I don't need to donate anything but again, I will give something.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried.

Keep the rants on twitter or FaceBook & not on RootzWiki.

Closed


----------

